# Allergic reaction & Medic Alert



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I wanted proof I was allergic or having a reaction to all T4 synthetic hormone that I went to an allergist.

I was tested for all fillers that are used and I'm not allergic to any of them.

They have no test for synthetic T4 but that's the only substance left except for water and air and I have no problem with them.

So the Doctor came to the conclusion that I have an extreme intolerance to synthetic T4 .

In other words "I'm allergic to it"............

To make sure no one makes the mistake of giving me synthetic again I got a Medic Alert necklace That states I'm allergic to synthetic thyroid hormone.

It also has "Porcine hormone only" printed on it.

I also told all my Family members to make sure in the case of an emergency that I get Armour Thyroid or any other desiccated thyroid.

"I never want to go through that hell again"


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that in most emergencies, thyroid drugs are the last thing anybody will be interested in giving you. Now, if you end up in a coma or are unable to communicate for a long time, and they HAVE to start replacing your thyroid hormone, this might turn out to be very useful. If thyroid is the ONLY reason you bought a Medic-Alert necklace, in my opinion, you could easily ignore the annual renewal fee.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

My experiences with the hormone were very extreme and nightmarish .

The allergic reaction is not real bad. I don't go into anaphylactic shock .

The first allergic reaction you have to something is mild and gets progressively worse each time you are exposed to it.

Who knows what would happen the next time I'm exposed to synthetics?

And the way Doctors act about taking animal thyroid,

"I ain't taking any chances "


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

creepingdeath,

I'm glad you have made some progress to finding better thyroid hormone replacement for yourself.

Prior to your allergy testing, did you have a full thyroid workup to include FT-4 and FT-3, TSH and Reverse T3?

Can you please edit your signature to show lab dates, results and ranges with dose changes.


----------

